# Routes near Windsor/Healdsburg



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

Going up to Sonoma this weekend, staying in Windsor and looking for a ride to do Sat morning. Have a range of skills/speeds with me, so ideally looking for either an out and back or short loop (5-10 miles) that can be done as repeats and keep folks together. Rolling or short hills are good as are bike friendly roads. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

Jaegs


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe no one reads here enough to reply, but I suggest to use google map and street view to check out the condition of the roads.

5-10 miles is not much and I think any of the zig zaggy roads will be good and I wouldn't mind to ride most of them if I could afford the lodging around the area! 
if you want to know the grade of the road use MapMyRide.com or RideWithGPS.com

There isn't alot of cars but when there are they probably live around there and drive pretty fast. It would be wise to stay as close to the right shoulder when riding on a right turn blind corner.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

Try this

Santa Rosa Cycling Club - Ten Great Rides


Or this

Rides and Maps | Sonoma County Bicycle Coalition



Have fun


----------

